# Solo root puede manejar la red, el usario no

## chichimeka

Hola a todos:

Tengo una instalación fresca de gnome 3.8

En mi sesión de usuario no funciona el applet de red.

Pero si inicio una sesión de root puedo manejar el applet, conectarme y compartir la red

Luego cierro la sesión de root y la red queda conectada y compartida, de manera que mi usuario puede hacer uso de ella.

Al reiniciar el sistema, root sigue como dueño de la red, conecta automáticamente y comparte la red.

Esto no esta bien, mi usuario debería poder manejar las conexiones.

Alguien a tenido este problema o sabe como arreglarlo?

Gracias de antemano

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que como root deberias ejecutar systemctl enable NetworkManager y una vez que aparezca como user podrás elegir la red a la que conectarte.

----------

## gringo

en que grupos está tu usuario  ( si no sabes como mirarlo, abre un terminal dentro de gnome y ejecuta id o groups) ?

saluetes

----------

## chichimeka

Muchas gracias por su respuesta.

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que como root deberias ejecutar systemctl enable NetworkManager y una vez que aparezca como user podrás elegir la red a la que conectarte.

 

Exactamente ese es el problema, que ejecuto:

```
# systemctl enable NetworkManager
```

Y la red queda habilitada pero los usuarios no tiene acceso a la red a través del applet, pues este es inaccesible, el icono existe pero no responde para nada, de manera que no puedo conectarme desde mi sesión de usuario.

Ahora bien, he iniciado una sesión de root en gnome, ahi el applet funciona correctamente y me he conectado a una red wifi, dejándola compartida y para conectarse automáticamente.

Así, al cerrar la sesión de root en gnome la conección wifi se mantiene y se comparte con mi sesión de usuario, aunque el applet sea inaccesible, los navegadores consolas y demás dispositivos que usan la red cuentan con conexión.

Adémas, al reiniciar el equipo, la red comienza automáticamente, dando acceso a los usuarios aunque el applet sea inaccesible.

Por último, si en la sesión de root en gnome no dejo la casilla de "conectar automáticamente" checada, al reiniciar el equipo no se conecta automáticamente, sino hay que iniciar una sesión de root en gnome y conectarse dese ahi. 

Aparte de esto, algunas apps de configuración, como la de usuarios o la de Zona horaria y otras, quedan inaccesibles, pues los botones de desbloqueo no funcionan, 

Y lo mismo, las apps de configuración funcionan perfectamente desde una sesión de root en gnome.

 *Quote:*   

> en que grupos está tu usuario ( si no sabes como mirarlo, abre un terminal dentro de gnome y ejecuta id o groups) ? 

 

Aqui posteo la salida de 

```
$groups chichimeka

adm wheel audio cdrom video usb users plugdev games vboxusers chichimeka
```

también posteo la salida de 

```
#emerge --info
```

http://pastebin.com/PCJPiYch

y la salida de 

```
#systemctl list-unit-files
```

http://pastebin.com/eTaLj44b

También dejo la salida de 

```
#dmsg
```

http://pastebin.com/Pdjrv6vf

Y por útlimo un poco de  la salida de

```
#journalctl -b
```

http://pastebin.com/cvDMKnhK

Espero que me puedan ayudar

gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

feb 06 12:27:43 imix.baktun.net systemd[488]: Failed to open private bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/user/1001/dbus/user_bus_socket: No such file or directory

tenes un problema en dbus....

me tiro a esta salida del emerge --info

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-GLzubt1ab7,guid=dc1c2a0d0d306db56a967efa52f3d4fa"

si bien si yo hago:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
> 
> unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-EC0EKiLkyA,guid=00dfec4e2dc1e18bf3254c4e52f2f67e

 

mi emerge --info es mucho mas corto:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.25-gentoo-pelox64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

trata de limitar el make.conf a menos cosas, evidentemente tenes seteadas muchas cosas ahi, hace un emerge -DuNav world y despues un revdep-rebuild.

a mi me da la sensacion de que ahi esta el problema

este es mi make.conf, package.use es interminable igual, las use aca son muy limitadas, prefiero el manejo por paquete, es mas laborioso, pero mas personalizable

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # cat /etc/portage/make.conf
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fPIC"
> ...

 

----------

## chichimeka

Mi make.conf:

```
chichimeka@imix ~ $cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe "

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bluray networkmanager -ppp -ldap -bluetooth jack bindist mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo  http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="  -a --verbose --columns"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

CLEAN_DELAY="10"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="20"

LINGUAS="es_MX.UTF-8 UTF-8 es_LA es_MX es"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

chichimeka@imix ~ $ 
```

[

La cantidad de flags que arroja mi emerge --info, son muchas, pero son las del perfil y así es como viene la distribución

```
#chichimeka@imix ~ $ eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd *

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [16]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

chichimeka@imix ~ $ 
```

El journalctl si arroja este error:

 *Quote:*   

> feb 06 12:27:43 imix.baktun.net systemd[488]: Failed to open private bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/user/1001/dbus/user_bus_socket: No such file or directory 

 

Pero desde mi consola de usuario:

```
chichimeka@imix ~ $ echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS 

unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-fFliOZzhWY,guid=f50de3ffdf7d12640778908352f3fdc6
```

Desde mi sesión de usuario dbus parece existir

El resultado es que tengo un escritorio con funcionalidad parcial, pues como comenté antes ni el applet de red ni los de configuración son accesibles para el usuario.

----------

## pelelademadera

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7427458.html

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1274874

----------

## gringo

creo que esta claro que hay un problema con polkit en tu sistema. 

Tienes aún instalado consolekit ? Si es asi, desinstálalo, desactiva esa usa en el make.conf y reinstala los paquetes que tengan esa use ( que yo sepa networkmanager y pambase)

saluetes

----------

